# Illegal drug experimentation



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi all, am new to the forum and adoption. We have just made the decision to begin our adoption journey and have our initial contact next week.
The question I have is does anyone have any history of drug use/trying and what was the reaction from the social worker when they were told. I'm asking because I tried cannabis twice when I was a teenager, I'm now in my 30's, have never used anything since at all & didn't like the cannabis when I did try it. My husband knows so I've decided to be honest and say yes I've tried it, didn't like it etc etc and hope that the social worker understands.
I know that the assessment process is very in depth so am I worrying about nothing or can I sell this as a good learning experience?
Thanks all


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
If I am honest I probably wouldn't mention it! Did you get into trouble with the police?


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi dolly, thanks for your reply.
No, there was no police involvement, I was in university & it was being handed round as brownies at a party.


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't even mention it, a drug habit is different from experimenting and I'm pretty sure a lot of people on here have at some point or other x x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cornish pixie,
Yes sw expect you to be honest and yes home study is so intrusive it is very hard to hide any thing but there are some things that I think Have no bearing what so ever on your ability to parent and I think one off experimental drug use is one of them. Its not as if it was a class A drug and you were addicted so If it were me I don't think I would mention it. 

I bet more people than you would ever think have done the same. Good luck


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Definitely wouldn't mention it - a couple of puffs as a teenager isn't being a former addict and most people have done it! My hubby did tell our SW as he smoked cannabis as a teenager (there's a form you complete with this sort if thing on) and she wasn't bothered but if it was just a couple of times at a party it's fairly irrelevant; I imagine all sorts of things happen at parties most omit to mention!


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

I had an 18 month period of recreational drug use which started when I left home at 18 yrs old. I did tell our SW about this as it was actually important with regard to how I turned my life around and very relevant to my childhood experiences. It's in our Form F and so far neither the SW or the head of the service has any issue with it. I guess I may be asked about it at panel but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it! 

TBH in your case I wouldn't mention it, if it was as you say literally just a little experimentation that had no bearing on your life at the time or since then I don't see that it's worth mentioning!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

nah, i wouldn't mention it either. i'd compare that to having got roaring drunk in the past, its not like you'd feel the need to share that unless it was something that had become an addiction would you?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree don't share that x x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mention it at your first meeting.
My husband and I were both asked if we had any drug use in the past and now, which we both honestly said, no not now, but I as a teenager tried it (cannabis) but didn't like it and never tried again.
Dh lived in London as a teenager and experimented with everything except for cocaine and heroine and used cannabis now and then for a few years but he was honest about telling them he experimented with most drugs. Sw said that she appreciated that he was so honest and said she hates it when most potential adopters say they never tried drugs when in all honesty most of us have tried something as a teenager .

But again don't say anything at your first meeting unless the subject comes up, it will come up in your home study though.

Skyblu.xx


----------

